# Propagating Rotala wallichii



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a lone stem of this guy that was a hitch hiker from a plant purchase. It has sense grown about 8" tall in the foreground. Looks very misplaced but is so beautiful I don't want to lose it.

I've read that propagating this plant is simply cut the stem top and plant it. Well I am confused by this as typically you cut juts below a root node / side shoot off the stem. This plant does not have any of those. 

So, do I need to wait for a root side shoot from the stem to develop prior to trimming & replanting or do I simply cut the stem anywhere and plant the topping ?

Thanks !

Example of what I'm after but an stuck w/ a single stem...


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

You can cut anywhere. As long as the remainder part is healthy, and the part you cut off is not too short, both will grow into new plants.


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I propogate Rotala vietnam and other plants without using scissors.
I break the plant with fingers in bet.the stem and plant it next to the mother plant.
Trim the stems in such a way that the top of all the plants from the same group has the same height it looks better this way.
After propagating I see pearling immediately for a few hours from the mother plant.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

I mercilessly chop my rotala wallichi down to 2-3 inches, no issues with it growing back so far.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

That's all great news !

Thanks you all !


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

when i had it. i found that it looks best when you pull it out, trim the bottom off and replant the tops.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

ChadRamsey said:


> when i had it. i found that it looks best when you pull it out, trim the bottom off and replant the tops.


Agreed. I didn't do that...and I HATED IT.


----------



## Blueangel (Aug 19, 2012)

If you want more to grow leave the bottom in and plant the top. The bottom will grow more and should give you side shots too.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

HybridHerp said:


> Agreed. I didn't do that...and I HATED IT.


 
yeah if you dont it will split at the cut and never look as good again imo.


----------

